# Bill Would Require Warning Sounds for Electric Cars



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The Mach-E makes fake engine sounds..


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

remy_martian said:


> The Mach-E makes fake engine sounds..


All new EVs and hybrids capable of electric operation do. The article is from over a decade ago, and the legal requirement did go in. Of course, federal requirements do not apply to modification projects.

The post from two days ago which revived this thread is just spam.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

The post above by the bot or scammer called "JenniferMark24" is


JenniferMark24 said:


> SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM SPAM


----------

